# Good deal on 55 Vol. set of Luther's Works perhaps



## moral necessity (Apr 30, 2009)

LUTHER'S WORKS -- American Edition -- 56 Vols Complete! - eBay (item 260400608318 end time May-03-09 18:17:59 PDT)

These will cost about $1400 retail. Hard to find a chance like this to get them cheap.


----------



## ReformedChapin (Apr 30, 2009)

If you want to go for a chaper option you can get Luthers works on a CD-ROM for 189 bucks. I know it's not as nice as having the volumes but it saves space.



Amazon.com: Luther's Works on Cd-Rom (Luther & Lutheranism): Jaroslav Jan Pelikan, Helmut T. Lehmannm: Books


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 30, 2009)

Is this the one you can get for Logos to?


----------



## ReformedChapin (Apr 30, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> Is this the one you can get for Logos to?



Yeah...except it's cheaper in amazon.


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 30, 2009)

I like cheaper


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 30, 2009)

Me too!


----------



## ReformedChapin (Apr 30, 2009)

I just found it from Concordia Publishing house for $149 

cph.org: Luther's Works on CD-ROM by Luther, Martin


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 30, 2009)

cool, thanks! 

hey can anyone comment on the set?


----------



## moral necessity (Apr 30, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> cool, thanks!
> 
> hey can anyone comment on the set?



Yeah, I actually have the set of books. I find them very edifying and worth every penny. I always like to consult his thoughts on a text, as I find his insight to be much of the time very unique and not simply a basic restatement of other theologians that have gone before him. I find that he is very much "gospel centered" in his approach quite often, as seems fitting sense he basically hammered that point over and over again in his distancing of himself from Rome. His boldness stands out and is motivating, and his love and zeal for justification by faith alone seem to color many parts of his writings on different subjects, and can be seen as a backdrop in certain others.

The first 30 volumes are his lectures on the Old and New Testament. The next 23 are on various subjects and cultural issues of his day. One other volume (Table Talk) is a collection of notes of various quotes of his on different subjects. And a final volume is an index. Also accompanying the set is an introduction to his writings by one who originally helped compile and translate many of his works for this particular edition of them, Jaroslav Pelikan.

If you (or anyone else for that matter) would ever desire to hear what he had to say on a certain text of scripture or topic, and don't have access to his stuff, just let me know, and I can write out a post or a PM for you. Not a problem to do so, and I would love to share the blessing with others.....besides, it's free to you all that way!

Blessings!


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Apr 30, 2009)

here are some for free online:

Selected Works of Martin Luther


----------



## ServantofGod (May 1, 2009)

Free is good.


----------



## PresbyDane (May 1, 2009)

moral necessity said:


> Re4mdant said:
> 
> 
> > cool, thanks!
> ...



I just might get back to you on that, maybe my father inlaw has it, it just came to my mind, free to borrow


----------

